# Thinking of going to North America for around a month, where's good to go?



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok, myself and a couple of mates are thinking of going to North America, for probably around a month, sometime next year.

If it were upto one of them, we'd only only go to Boston (he loves the place).

However, i'm more inclined to see as much as I can.

Seeing the USA is such a massive country with so many cities, it would be impossible to see them all in such a short space of time.

So, we'd probably pick a region and see as much as we can in that region.

I was thinking the north-east, because it's easier to also see the majority of Canadian cities from there.

Or even hire a car and drive up or down either of the coasts.

So many choices!! Need help!!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Fly to Vancouver, drive to Mexico City, fly home.


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

Be careful when you're driving, the roads are A LOT busier in North America than they are in Australia!! I know this from experience.

Anyway, see as much as you can would be my advice, and judge for yourself. See Los Angeles, see Chicago, see Toronto, See New York, see Montreal as it is very European compared to the rest of North America. And it looks like your friend wants to stop in Boston, so see that too.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

The Northeast/New England region is beautiful in the fall (autumn), you can go to Boston, New York, Philadelphia, maybe even as far south as Washington DC by car. Montreal is also accessible by car, Toronto will be quite a drive but it's possible. You'll get to visit more states on the East Coast compared to the West Coast, which is mostly dominated by California.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

rick1016 said:


> Be careful when you're driving, the roads are A LOT busier in North America than they are in Australia!! I know this from experience.


:lol: Surely it depends where you are? The roads in Sydney or Melbourne will be a lot busier than the roads in Montana or New Mexico.


----------



## lkm370 (Jun 24, 2006)

start in montreal, go to toronto, then boston, new york, washington dc, down to florida, then back up to chicago, thru the rokies, las vegas, california, and if you get the chance seattle...but thats if you have the time.


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> :lol: Surely it depends where you are? The roads in Sydney or Melbourne will be a lot busier than the roads in Montana or New Mexico.


Well obviously. He's going to want to visit the big cities.


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

there is nothing reallyto see here.


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

kiretoce said:


> The Northeast/New England region is beautiful in the fall (autumn), you can go to Boston, New York, Philadelphia, maybe even as far south as Washington DC by car. Montreal is also accessible by car, Toronto will be quite a drive but it's possible. You'll get to visit more states on the East Coast compared to the West Coast, which is mostly dominated by California.


Yes!
But the midwest and gulf coast are pretty amazing aswell.
Southern Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, and Northern Kentucky are endless forest covered rolling hills and German villages. New Orleans French quarter and warehouse district are amazing. Chicago is a must, its just a blast being there.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Everywhere, but if you ask me, avoid Detroit and Miami.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

If you're coming to North America, then choosing the North-East is your best option IMO. It wont show you all the best parts, but it is the "true" north America because the bulk of the people live in this region.

If it were up to me, I'd start in Washington DC, then move onto Philidelphia, New York, Boston, then head out to Montreal, Ottawa and end in Toronto.


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

I would go into Connecticut.Great people and culture...Also some kick ass night clubs.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Even a month is quite short to get an accurate look of _all_ of NA, unless you want to spend a day in every city.

It really matters more of taste...do you prefer seeing cities or natural spots?

Now if _I_, was visiting the region, I would probably start in the BosWash region first...the attractions are close enough to check out in an entire week and a half if possible. Then, I would check out Montreal and Toronto to get some Northern exposure...maybe go back into the states and hit Chicago after that.

Then it gets kind of tricky...you could go West, or South. Never really been to both regions (except Atlanta) so my knowledge is lower in those areas.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Mavey said:


> I would go into Connecticut.Great people and culture...Also some kick ass night clubs.


You live in CT?


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Unionstation13 said:


> Yes!
> But the midwest and gulf coast are pretty amazing aswell.
> Southern Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, and Northern Kentucky are endless forest covered rolling hills and German villages. New Orleans French quarter and warehouse district are amazing. Chicago is a must, its just a blast being there.


Also go poking into Wisconsin and Minnesota if you decide to spend time in the Chicago area. In addition, I would schedule a couple of days to do a leisurely drive around Lake Michigan (Chicago, through eastern Wisconsin, Da eastern YuPee of Michigan, cross the Mackinac Bridge and through the rest of Michigan). I always see people from outside of the USA holding signs up at Packer games http://www.packers.com in Green Bay, WI, too.

Avoid interstates as much as you can, too, you'll be able to see those smaller cities and sample what makes many of them so special.

Enjoy the USA! It is an unimaginably vast and varied nation and I can fully understand your desire to explore as much of it as you can.

Eastern Ontario can be an interesting exploration, too.

The best weather will be anytime from late May through August. If you can be here in early July, a small town USA Independence Day (4-July) parade, carnival and fireworks display is what it is all about.

Mike


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

go from south to north, mexico city, guadalajara, moterrey, and then head into the US and go to the north east then into canada


----------



## Rojo (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, yo already decide to visit the East Coast and it is an excellent choice. But maybe later, you can choose the west coast, visiting since Vancouver to Cabo San Lucas in Mexico. It could a nice tri visiting, Seattle, Portland, San Francisco, LA, San Diego, Tijuana, Baja and Los Cabos.


----------



## nebur (Apr 6, 2007)

cancun, new york, toronto...


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> Everywhere, but if you ask me, avoid Detroit and Miami.


Ditto.

One piece of advice is not to go there during the winter if you're planning on driving, unless you have snow driving experience.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

The National Parks in the South-west are amazing...

I did a self-drive trip a few years ago (or rather my friend drove me!):

San Francisco (my favourite US city)
Drive all day into the Sierra Nevada via Lake Tahoe, overnight in Bridgeport
Drive all day to Las Vegas, via Death Valley
5-day circular tour taking in: Zion NP, Brice Canyon, Arches, Canyonlands, Grand Canyon, Monument Valley, Hoover Dam
Back to Vegas

...We then flew to Florida and drove from Miami to Key West then back to Fort Lauderdale, and also into the Everglades NP

Highlights: San Francisco, the National Parks ( kay: kay: kay: ), South Beach, Key West

Not too sold on: Vegas, Miami (proper, not SoBe), Fort Lauderdale, all of the FLA keys except Key West

The nice thing about self-drive was seeing real small-town America, and aside from the amazing National Parks the scenery between them is in places mind-blowingly beautiful. We went in January, it was bitterly cold but sunny every day: the visual effect of snow lying in somewhere like Arches or Brice Canyon NP against a brilliant blue sky is unforgettable.

Arches:



















Brice Canyon


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Rapid said:


> If you're coming to North America, then choosing the North-East is your best option IMO. It wont show you all the best parts, but it is the "true" north America because the bulk of the people live in this region.
> 
> If it were up to me, I'd start in Washington DC, then move onto Philidelphia, New York, Boston, then head out to Montreal, Ottawa and end in Toronto.


Good idea. It's better to do less, and do it well than cram a lot and see nothing. You might be able to tack on Detroit and Chicago after Toronto too.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yea end it off in Toronto and party your sorrows away in alchohol, music and E!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Definitely Canada!


----------



## Canuck514 (Oct 12, 2007)

schmidt said:


> I don't know why you guys recommend Toronto so much. I spend a whole month in the city and actually I didn't find it that beautiful. OK, it was winter, but anyway, I think Canada has nicer cities in the east. Ottawa (Parliament Hill), Montréal (Old Centre), Québec City (Superb).


Firstly, beauty is subjective. Secondly, a city is not just about its 'beauty'. Toronto is FULL of life with amazing restaurants, vibrant streets with beautiful Victorian homes, great nightclubs, and an incredibly liberal minded populace. It is (aside from NYC/Montréal/S.F.) the most open-minded city there is. Perhaps that is why so many people would choose Toronto. 

By the way, I've seen other posts of yours concerning Toronto and you never have anything positive to say. Do you have a personal vendetta? If so, get over it...


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

I say Mexico or the Carribbean (if you consider them part of North America). 

But my favourite place in actual North America is Kelowna, Canada. If you visit Canada or the northern USA, go in spring, fall, or summer. Winters in those regions are extremely harsh. Only Northern Asia and Antarctica have more severe winters.


----------



## ryan868 (Sep 12, 2002)

Start
Vancouver
Seattle 
Crater Lake National Park
San Francisco
Yosemite National Park
Los Angeles
Las Vegas
Grand Canyon National Park 
End


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Paddington, you are a moron. These guys are from Australia. They should see the Northeastern US and Canada. It is one of the more respectable, walkable, urban, least religous right, civilized parts of North America. They could end up in Chicago and fly to Vancouver from there. Then a drive from Vancouver down to San Diego would be a treat.

As far as cities go 
I recommend these
Boston
Montreal
Quebec
Toronto
New York City
Philadelphia
Washington DC
Pittsburgh
Chicago
Vancouver
Seattle
Portland
San Francisco
Los Angeles
San Diego

If these guys are tacky then maybe Las Vegas. I think its a terrible place personallly. It's so fake like a bad boob job.

I would avoid the Gulf of Mexico for a first trip. Even though I now live in Florida there is not much to see here besides Metro Miami and the Keys.

If they want scenery and mountains stay west and hit Yosemite, the Tetons, Yellowstone, and Glacier National Park. With only a month they need to find clusters of places with close proximity to one another. Driving here is terrible in any state. America is much ruder on the road and cops are corrupt.


----------

